

Of Course the iPhone 6 Plus Can Bend in Your Pocket - digital55
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/iphone-6-plus-bendgate/

======
killertypo
I don't buy this at all. My iPhone 4 simply will not bend no matter how I flex
it. My Brothers Note 2 does not bend, though I can apply some force and get a
little bend out of it, it bends nothing like the iPhone 6 Plus. So while this
article is free to "Duh" me all it wants. Simply put, standard wear and tear
should not ruin/bend/crack the phone. Apple knows that people put these things
in their pockets. I don't agree with putting phones in the back pocket, hell
that's just asking for trouble (sitting on your $300 subsidized phone?
lolwut), but this reportedly happens in the front pocket as well.

There are some great videos of iPhone 6 pluses being bent with little force
(comparably to note3 phones).

Also I can't even fathom folding an iPad into the debate. I don't know anyone
who puts theirs in their pocket. Maybe if I actually stepped on it (which
happens as my daughter likes to leave the iPad laying about wherever she
finished using it last, sometimes in her blanket forts).

------
SAI_Peregrinus
This is a consequence of trying to make the phones ridiculously thin. It
doesn't just sacrifice battery life, it also reduces durability.

